# Rental Agents



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

My wife and I will be in Paphos this week (not next week, as I erroneously stated in another post) for an off-the-cuff impromptu anniversary celebration, coupled with a bit of property viewing. We've done extensive research on this forum and various property agents' sites into what's available/costs/comms/facilities/etc, but rather hit a brick wall when trying to communicate with the agents. 

I've been attempting to contact SmartRentz, who seem to have a good rep here, but can get no response to emails. I've been calling them on the phone today but after getting engaged tones for a while, was directed to voicemail on my last attempt.

From experience, have you found that simply walking into the Estate Agents' offices produces better results? Or do I need to get appointments booked well ahead?

Also, if anyone knows of, or has had positive experiences with other agents, can they advise?

Many thanks in advance. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Scratch that - Becky came back to me and we have a date and time arranged. 

Onward!


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Blimey - I could get used to breakfast by the pool.










I can see that it's going to be a challenge to stay within our small apartment/shared pool budget approach!


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

If you go for a property with a communial pool, make sure it has the appropriate licence, another piece of EU legislation wrongly interpreted by the local councils as a way to shaft owners into paying bribes. If it does not have a licence you are breaking the law by dipping your toe in the water.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

We started off in an apartment with shared pool, although we did not take advantage of the pool there, as the weather was not quite warm enough. We have just moved to a villa with our own pool, and it's a different world! Feel more at home instantly, rather than feeling we're on holiday, and we had a dip in our pool yesterday and it was fantastic. Depends what you like, really. Some people like apartments; we decided it was not for us.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I can recommend Dave from Paphos direct , been very helpful and found us a nice villa/ townhouse with private pool , we are moving out July 23rd , deposit paid and ready to go .. Can't wait


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

DH59 said:


> We started off in an apartment with shared pool, although we did not take advantage of the pool there, as the weather was not quite warm enough. We have just moved to a villa with our own pool, and it's a different world! Feel more at home instantly, rather than feeling we're on holiday, and we had a dip in our pool yesterday and it was fantastic. Depends what you like, really. Some people like apartments; we decided it was not for us.


Yeah, we're getting that vibe ourselves. We've been coming to Cyprus for years but have always stayed in a hotel in the Amathus area. This time round we decided to get a bit of a feel for the lifestyle by booking self-catering, and secured an amazing villa (actually does do all the stuff promised on the tin - sea views, hills, large pool, secluded etc etc). The downside is that the shared-pool-apartment-complex's that we have booked to view are no longer filling us with the anticipation they were a week ago back in the UK.

To be fair, anywhere rented at this point was to be a stepping stone to the final move, and in essence, this fact-finding trip has done its job in allowing us to more properly assess what would suit us.

As you say, DH, an apartment might seem too much like a holiday now, and considering a couple of our favourite activities this trip - skinny dipping and playing loud Greek music - we might not win too much favour with our neighbours! (MrsSpadge's dark observation that "children wee in pools you know" has also shifted my perspective a tad).


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Again it depends on the complex. The one we have just moved from was only 8 apartments, and mostly permanent residents, with one that appeared to be privately owned and only used a few times a year by the owners for a couple of weeks at a time, and no children. The pool was in view from our apartment, and only in the last few weeks has anyone been in, and then only a few times, one being the aforementioned occasional visitor.

Our intention was to rent for a year as a stepping stone, while looking around and then choosing somewhere for long term. Unfortunately, the first place we moved to from the initial one-month holiday let was a disaster! So we moved again in January to the second apartment, but then that turned out too small once all our 'stuff' arrived from the UK. We could have stuck it out for the year, but luckily we had a six-month option on our rental, so we decided to take advantage of that and get moved sooner rather than later. Also raised our budget to get something a little better than just OK.

Hope you find somewhere to your requirements. But the beauty of renting is you can always move on!

Diane


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

It is a renters market at the moment so negotiate......that villa with pool may be more affordable than you think.....if the price includes pool maintenance perhaps think about doing that yourself....it is not rocket science and will save you a packet in the long term, a skim every day......vacuum once a week and the chemicals...easy...


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Job done - Becky is a little diamond. Found a nice apartment in Peyia, just got to sort out the electricity and rates/water tomorrow. Thanks to all for advice and observations (a lot of which was obtained whilst lurking ), we actually now have somewhere to stay on the final day of this trip, which, due to our appalling incompetence, would have been spent trundling around with two large cases in a far too tiny car until our nightflight was available.

Much excitement in the Spadge camp at the moment, as you can imagine!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MrSpadge said:


> Job done - Becky is a little diamond. Found a nice apartment in Peyia, just got to sort out the electricity and rates/water tomorrow. Thanks to all for advice and observations (a lot of which was obtained whilst lurking ), we actually now have somewhere to stay on the final day of this trip, which, due to our appalling incompetence, would have been spent trundling around with two large cases in a far too tiny car until our nightflight was available.
> 
> Much excitement in the Spadge camp at the moment, as you can imagine!


Becky is the best

Good Luck!


----------



## MaiPai (Jun 30, 2015)

Could you possibly share contacts of this wonder lady becky? Sounds like a person, who could help us apartment or townhouse for rent.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

This is the site I used -

Smart Rentz, Paphos - Rental Property in Cyprus - Cyprus Rental Property

The number is at the top of the page. I left a message and Becky came back within 48 hours.

Good luck.


----------



## MaiPai (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you, will contact her definetely!


----------

